# Harbor Docks Summer Open King Mackerel Tournament



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

$5,000 GUARANTEED for the Largest King Mackerel weighed in!


Entry Fee: $350

SCHEDULE
Thursday, August 21: Kickoff Party
6 pm on The Deck at Harbor Docks

Friday, August 22: 29th Annual Caddyshack Classic Golf Tournament
12 pm at Emerald Bay Golf Club

Saturday, August 23: First Day of Tournament and 29th Annual Charity Auction
6 am Checkout at East Pass • 4 pm - 6 pm Weigh-Ins at Harbor Docks • 6 pm Charity Auction on The Deck

Sunday, August 24: Final Day of Tournament and Awards Ceremony Fish Fry
6 am Checkout at East Pass • 4 pm - 6 pm Weigh-Ins at Harbor Docks • 7 pm Awards Ceremony on The Dock

OPTIONAL CASH AWARDS**
LARGEST KING MACKEREL: $100, $250, $500
BIG THREE: $100, $250, $500

TOURNAMENT PRIZES
1st Place: $5,000 • 2nd Place: $2,000* • 3rd Place: $1,500*
4th Place: $1,000* • 5th Place: $500*

Big Three: $500* • Daily: $500*

Wahoo: $500* • Dolphin: $500* • Blackfin Tuna: $500*

*based on 50 boats entered
**10% off all optional cash awards will be donated to Take-A-Kid Fishing Day


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*kings*

$5,000 GUARANTEED for the Largest King Mackerel weighed in!

$5,000 GUARANTEED for Largest King Mackerel!



what's the difference in the categories above?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

spike said:


> $5,000 GUARANTEED for the Largest King Mackerel weighed in!
> 
> $5,000 GUARANTEED for Largest King Mackerel!
> 
> ...


Haha, nothing just a typo. I copy and pasted from our Facebook page after I typed the first line.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great time of year for this as the kings and wahoo are running strong so likely gonna have some big fish hit the scales. Nice well thought out prize structure and paying down 5 places(based on 50 boats) so lets get out and support this and make this a yearly event.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

GUARANTEED prize money is a great incentive! Looks to be an outstanding tournament!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

strike two said:


> GUARANTEED prize money is a great incentive! Looks to be an outstanding tournament!


It sure is! We have some great sponsors that came together to allow us to make the guarantee!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you define "big three"?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Tide In Knots said:


> Can you define "big three"?


 Sure, it is the combined weight of your three largest king mackerel weighed in over both days.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Weather is looking good for this so who's planning on fishing this?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish I could. I have to work all weekend.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Oh well*



Tide In Knots said:


> I wish I could. I have to work all weekend.


Thats too bad but we've got Boshamps wounded warrrior coming up sept.7-14 and the Big Mac Classic sept.27-28th(AJ's) so maybe you can make one of those.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a question, as a wounded warrior and 100% Disabled Vet from Iraq and Afghanistan, is there a way for me to pay to be on one of the boats for the Boshamps tourney? I would love to be able to fish it, but I don't have a boat and I don't know any one that does, I do all my fishing from a kayak. Thanks so much!

Chris


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Wounded Warrior*

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/B...r-Shootout-Fishing-Tournament/285063671674038

Hey Chris sorry for slow reply was fishing harbor docks tournament all weekend but that link should put you in touch with them and they have plenty of boats more than willing to take you out and in fact would consider it an honor. Ive got some training that week so not sure if Im gonna even make it but hope it does well. Also Sniperpeeps on here is involved and could put you in touch with the right folks or take you himself just spoke with him last night about your post. Please pm me if you need to and I can get you more info or my phone number,etc.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I just wanted to say thank you so very much, that is amazingly kind of you. I will shoot you my info via PM. I am more than willing to pay my way, I am not looking for a free ride , I am just looking for a way to get on the water and be with like minded people. Thanks again for the support!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

SOCMedic said:


> I just wanted to say thank you so very much, that is amazingly kind of you. I will shoot you my info via PM. I am more than willing to pay my way, I am not looking for a free ride , I am just looking for a way to get on the water and be with like minded people. Thanks again for the support!


Give me a call, 850-865-7514


----------

